# A Few



## robert carter (Oct 18, 2017)

I have been busy and working more than a fella wants too...I have been after`m a bit though. So far I have managed to kill 3 small does and a pair of 7 pts along with 4 porklets for the year. God continues to Bless and I am thankful. Our home computer croaked so I am just getting caught back up. I have posted on face book some of my critters but can`t figure out how to upload here with my phone. I will get some pics up soon . Look forward to seeing ya`ll at Horse Creek if Jonathon leaves any critters breathing. RC


----------



## oops1 (Oct 18, 2017)

Dang... Killa


----------



## devolve (Oct 18, 2017)

I want to see RC's freezer


----------



## jekilpat (Oct 19, 2017)

Good job.  Sounds like you're on a roll.  Waiting for those pics.


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 19, 2017)

Wow!  Good job RC.  You're cleaning up!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 19, 2017)

I cant wait to see the pictures , Congrats Sir.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 19, 2017)

I'd say that's a pretty good start, good job!


----------



## Clipper (Oct 19, 2017)

That is a good bow season and gun season is just starting.  Keep us posted.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 19, 2017)

Lucky....


----------



## GrayG (Oct 20, 2017)

Sounds like you know what your doing. Congrats!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2017)

Swamper be putting them down!!!!!


----------



## Vance Henry (Oct 26, 2017)

Just plain awesome


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 27, 2017)

You're having a good year RC! I left ya a few, but I'll be there tomorrow to take care of the rest!


----------

